# 4x4 Blindfolded Tutorial (VIDEO)



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

Another tutorial by me. This one is not as good as my others, I'm afraid, it's kind of hard to explain. Thanks to Maarten Smit for teaching me this method.

Introduction:





Part 1:





Part 2:





Part 3:





Part 4:





Part 5:





Part 6:


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 12, 2009)

I love you.

Watching now.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 12, 2009)

I've never bothered to even try 4x4 BLD mainly because there weren't any good video tutorials. When I get a chance I'll check out your videos. Thanks.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 12, 2009)

you should use the same angle as form the visual tutorial. i think that is the best angle.

also, you should make example solves for all of your tutorials  or i could make some and send them to you, but id like it better if you did it


----------



## byu (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the praise everyone, but I'm sorry, you might be disappointed with this tutorial. It was really hard to explain, and I had a lot of trouble with it.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice. Once I get my Meffert's 4x4, I'll be sure to check this out.


----------



## Faz (Apr 12, 2009)

I am so learning this!


----------



## byu (Apr 12, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I am so learning this!



Tell me what you think of the tutorial.


----------



## Faz (Apr 12, 2009)

Pretty good. I love the quality and the camera placement.

You explain things quite well for me. I don't think people with not that much cubing knowledge would understand it, however this is not intended for those sort of people. (Sorry long complicated sentence.)


----------



## cpt.Justice (Apr 12, 2009)

You spend too much time saying that this is extremely hard... That's bullcrap imo

Good job making a tutorial on this though, alot of people will appreciate it!


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 12, 2009)

I think the centers would have been a little easier to understand if you had shown them on an almost-solved cube, since it was a little hard to keep track of what you were working with.


----------



## Faz (Apr 12, 2009)

I still dont understand shooting to edges on the R slice


----------



## byu (Apr 12, 2009)

Same as M2, just different algs, which are in the video description


----------



## Faz (Apr 12, 2009)

Oops sorry. With M2, I only shoot to UB UF and DB. I orient at the end.

My alg that shoots to DB is U2 M' U2 M'.
This works when the M slice has been rotated 90 degrees. 
If I wanted to shoot to DB when the M slice is correct, I would use M U2 M U2

Your algs for 4x4 are the opposite to this - that is what confused me. Now I understand it


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 12, 2009)

y not just use commutators for edges as well?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 12, 2009)

Because I didn't include that in my tutorial 

If you want, I can edit in another section, explaining commutators for edges, so Brian can make another part in his tutorial.

Anyway, Brian, nice tutorial! I know it's hard to explain, even on paper, but when you've made a part, next time, watch it, and remake parts you don't like. I think you just rush through it. But sometimes you keep repeating things, like how hard this is. Of course, you should always encourage watchers, by saying: 'It's not as hard as it sounds.' Or something like that.


----------



## Faz (Apr 13, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but you dont mention the parity where 2 corners need to be swapped.


----------



## byu (Apr 13, 2009)

You should never have that problem. You solve it with Old Pochmann, then you have two edges that need to be swapped.


----------



## Faz (Apr 13, 2009)

I use 3op

Well it isnt that difficult, just use pll parity and solve the pll.


----------



## byu (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, that works too.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice video the one I saw was by seerusgod and the quality was crappy but this is nice


----------

